# My Babies



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Thought i'd share this will you all!


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

some more!



biblis said:


> Thought i'd share this will you all!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics! That barrel proof rum is fantastic, I had a bottle of that over the holidays.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing, that is quite a stash!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Now thats just down right bragging. LOL


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol!!!



Cypress said:


> Now thats just down right bragging. LOL


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

As my hero Cartman would say .... "Sweet!"


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Now thats just down right bragging. LOL


Ditto, but if he show the pics, does that mean he's bragging (I think so Too)
Great picseep:


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought people in the Ohio Valley only knew Phillies and Optimo. VERY nice collection and nice to see someone from the home area.


What are the Monte Sublime and PSD2's? The Partagas band is throwing me off.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What are those double-labled Partagas/Monte sticks? Never seen them b4! Now, let me go clean myself up. I've made a huge mess of my pants. LOL!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> As my hero Cartman would say .... "Sweet!"


 As they say here tongue in cheek. "Bastard!" LOL. J/K. I'm just jealous. Oh well, still a few spare sq feet in the bedroom, I'll have to increase my efforts. LOL.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very unique or distinct collection. Either way, Sweet!


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL!

they are the special releases made for the 15th anniversary of the partagas factory, i picked them up in cuba last week. I should really change ohio! I`m from ontario!!! More pics to come tomorrow! I`m going shopping!

a+6


eyesack said:


> What are those double-labled Partagas/Monte sticks? Never seen them b4! Now, let me go clean myself up. I've made a huge mess of my pants. LOL!


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

biblis said:


> LOL!
> 
> I should really change ohio! I`m from ontario!!!


That makes more sense.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Wonderful set up and selection.
Perhaps one day......


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Now thats just down right bragging. LOL


Sam, this is the only place on earth that you can BRAG and you bros just ask for more, more!!! :clap2:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Eric you have too vote in this poll are you A Smoker, A collector or A Smoker and Collector
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/263297-you-cigar-smoker-collector.html


----------



## tomc3084 (Nov 26, 2009)

holy f'n crap! was that several boxes of cohiba gran reserva i saw? u da man!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet collection.


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

wow... NICE!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Phatmix12 (Jan 21, 2010)

nice collection.....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice. I am assuming you got the GR's from Havana? Where did you find them? I was there the 1st week in Jan and could not find them anywhere.


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

bought them here in toronto. Good luck finding it in cuba! i also looked to get some more boxes in havana and no lcdh's have any! However the lcdh in miramar could get a box but he was asking way over the price that it was selling in cuba when it came out! (700cuc) compared to 1200cuc asking price.



Tarks said:


> Very nice. I am assuming you got the GR's from Havana? Where did you find them? I was there the 1st week in Jan and could not find them anywhere.


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

lol thanks ya! my most treasured posession! Gf says i pay more attention to them then her. She is right 



tomc3084 said:


> holy f'n crap! was that several boxes of cohiba gran reserva i saw? u da man!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

biblis said:


> LOL!
> 
> they are the special releases made for the 15th anniversary of the partagas factory, i picked them up in cuba last week. I should really change ohio! I`m from ontario!!! More pics to come tomorrow! I`m going shopping!
> 
> a+6


Seee?!??!?! That's what I thought in Biblis' intro thread that he put Ohio instead of Ontario!! Then someone corrected me and told me that there was a Toronto in Ohio too! I knew it!!!

Great pics, man! Good stuff!

Whereabouts in To do you live?

-SS


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks!

downtown. Yourself?



ShortyStogie said:


> Seee?!??!?! That's what I thought in Biblis' intro thread that he put Ohio instead of Ontario!! Then someone corrected me and told me that there was a Toronto in Ohio too! I knew it!!!
> 
> Great pics, man! Good stuff!
> 
> ...


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dude,

I used to live in Mississauga, ON. Had my own office based out of there, and used to get downtown fairly often.

Now I'm back in Pakistan, so can't hook up and steal your Reservas... sorry. 

-SS


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep bragging.....love the collection.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

nice pics and great avatar!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Oooo La La!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice collection. I work right downtown every day at University & Adelaide, putting up the "Living Shangrila" tower.


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Right on

live right by spadina and bremnar. I bought a place at the shangrila. Take good care of it!



pitbulljimmy said:


> Nice collection. I work right downtown every day at University & Adelaide, putting up the "Living Shangrila" tower.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet haul my friend :tu



biblis said:


> Right on
> 
> live right by spadina and bremnar. I bought a place at the shangrila. Take good care of it!


Sounds like a house warming herf in the making :smoke2:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

You, sir, have just garnered a large (but fair) portion of my jealosy.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread! Wow. I'm jealous. How's the Barrel Proof Compare to the 7 Anos? For some reason I can never find any of it when I am traveling.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

wow, sweet collection!


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure yet havent popped it open. Will do this weekend during the game!



jadeg001 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread! Wow. I'm jealous. How's the Barrel Proof Compare to the 7 Anos? For some reason I can never find any of it when I am traveling.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice family photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a great collection. Thanks for sharing the pictures...


----------

